# Mushrooms in Green Iguana Vivarium!?



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi all, this morning I was given an interesting sight to behold in my Green Iguana, Ziggy's vivarium, mushrooms!

I know that mushrooms are a sign of optimal conditions but I just wanted to check that these weren't obviously lethal ones or anything like that, take a look!










Thanks!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Probably harmless, although it would be better if your iguana didn't eat them! Has it shown any signs of trying to? Usually they disappear fairly quickly.


----------

